# are there magazines for classical music of ancient lore??



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Are there publishing on the subject of renaissance , medieval ,ars antiqua , magazine whit cds
i know this seem so 90'' but i wish we had this , this might be the smartest idea a magazine that review cd of ancient lore.

You could collect out of print unique vocal music work of the english first polyphonist and the franco flemish, there would be a special on ars antiqua has well, renaissance last breath palestrina and gesualdo.

Jeez i like to see this happening my father in the early 90 had baroque magazine that would come whit big name and cd for a good price the first issue and a normal price the next few issue.

So is my idea wort gold , those this exist allready or existed in the past?

Since nowaday no one read magazine , i like some stuff on history ect, but i never seen Classical magazine that focus on my interrests ?

:tiphat: what do you think of my idea 

Take care


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2016)

This one is very good.

http://www.rhinegold.co.uk/rhinegold-publishing/magazines/early-music-today/about-us/


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

deprofundis said:


> Are there publishing on the subject of renaissance , medieval ,ars antiqua , magazine whit cds
> i know this seem so 90'' but i wish we had this , this might be the smartest idea a magazine that review cd of ancient lore.
> 
> You could collect out of print unique vocal music work of the english first polyphonist and the franco flemish, there would be a special on ars antiqua has well, renaissance last breath palestrina and gesualdo.
> ...


http://em.oxfordjournals.org/


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

In French:

http://www.diapasonmag.fr/


----------



## Mal (Jan 1, 2016)

BBC Music Magazine is worth keeping an eye on, they sometimes have special issues concentrating on old choral music, maybe 'cause all those BBC producers and editors went to Oxford and Cambrdige with all those choirs. For instance, check out the current issue:

http://www.classical-music.com/issue/christmas-2016

Note it comes with a free CD, which are often better than full price CDs, 'cause the BBC have great sound engineers.


----------

